# Help....Salt Problems



## Bporter (Aug 29, 2007)

Anyone have troubles this weekend with salt freezing very quickly during low temps I have a very tight screen and in filled awsome and store is covered bin but was clumping up and freezing in 15 min. very little moisture. Now my supplier is talking about trying salt with beat juice in it anyone else try this stuff yet. He asked me for my opion and I really have no exp. with that stuff. Thanks


----------



## Bporter (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry Guys I meant to put this under the Ice section


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

We used about 10 tons of salt treated with beet juice last year during sub freezing temps, and it worked VERY WELL! My problem is all our accounts are per event, and even though the temps were below zero I still had working salt 2 days later. 

Great for the customer, but it knocked me out of a couple salting events.

Just depends on what you are looking for. One of the properties was a nursing home, (zero tolerance) and they were very happy they had wet lot during the cold spell. When they re-signed this year she brought up the fact that they had a clean lot last year when others where icy.

Bossman


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You should PM I'llPlowYou, he is an expert in this field. 

Well, at least in his own mind.

PS HI Bill, this bash was just for you. :waving:xysport


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;902634 said:


> You should PM I'llPlowYou, he is an expert in this field.
> 
> Well, at least in his own mind.
> 
> PS HI Bill, this bash was just for you. :waving:xysport


Mark, I don't think your post count has moved very much since I came on. I wonder why?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;902648 said:


> Mark, I don't think your post count has moved very much since I came on. I wonder why?


I've been noticing that same thing.


----------

